# lakers rumors



## bigshotbob (Aug 15, 2005)

is it true theres a proposed deal that would bring lorenzen wright and earl watson to the lakers?? any truth to it, if anyone with inside sources or info could explain thatd be great..


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Nope, no truth to it.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

MC AK said:


> Nope, no truth to it.


simple as that Huh?


----------



## bigshotbob (Aug 15, 2005)

The One said:


> simple as that Huh?



so it is true???


----------



## luckylakers (Aug 10, 2005)

no its not u noob


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

luckylakers said:


> no its not u noob


whats a noob?

its gotta be something that a 15 yr old says because ive never heard that


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

there might be some truth to it?

you can never say never


----------



## FR3SH PRINCE238 (Apr 23, 2005)

SoCalfan21 said:


> whats a noob?
> 
> its gotta be something that a 15 yr old says because ive never heard that



A "Noob" is the same thing as a "newbie"
:laugh: at you saying "its gotta be something a 15yr old says..." when you're only two years older.


----------



## Miamiballer2k5 (Jun 29, 2005)

luckylakers said:


> no its not u noob


who the **** are you to condescend to him. Just because you registered before him does not mean you are a better poster then him or have more knowledge, he was simply asking a question. There was no reason for you to try and mock a new poster like that. By the way I see you joined this month and have 37 posts that seems a bit hipocritical.


----------



## AIR KOBE (Aug 14, 2005)

Miamiballer2k5 said:


> who the **** are you to condescend to him. Just because you registered before him does not mean you are a better poster then him or have more knowledge, he was simply asking a question. There was no reason for you to try and mock a new poster like that. By the way I see you joined this month and have 37 posts that seems a bit hipocritical.


^exactly..are u gonna call me a noob since i only have like 2 posts?


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Noob? Never heard of that.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

FR3SH PRINCE238 said:


> A "Noob" is the same thing as a "newbie"
> :laugh: at you saying "its gotta be something a 15yr old says..." when you're only two years older.


fair enough...still i dont know what a noob/newbie/newbular/newbilious is....i dont know what any of these are...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

youve never heard of a noob? wow i guess someone doesnt play online pc games 




noob....!!!!

*no i do not play online pc games*


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Cris said:


> youve never heard of a noob? wow i guess someone doesnt play online pc games
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i can see... :biggrin:


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Cris said:


> youve never heard of a noob? wow i guess someone doesnt play online pc games
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

DaFranchise said:


> Cris said:
> 
> 
> > youve never heard of a noob? wow i guess someone doesnt play online pc games
> ...


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

yeah that too


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

SoCalfan21 said:


> DaFranchise said:
> 
> 
> > flippin loser*?
> ...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

DaFranchise said:


> Cris said:
> 
> 
> > youve never heard of a noob? wow i guess someone doesnt play online pc games
> ...



god im frippin out dude. god its frippin hot in here god i frippin got to go outside frip frip frip!!!!


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Cris said:


> SoCalfan21 said:
> 
> 
> > loser....


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

easy on those muchies kid!!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

woah back down...these are my muchies.... 


as a wise man once said in keystone colorado in the winter of 2003 

"get your own damn munchies"


----------



## Miamiballer2k5 (Jun 29, 2005)

DaFranchise said:


> I dont spend time playing Dungeons and Dragons in my basement? Frippin loser


dude my level 14 warlock so owns you


----------

